# Viareggio - the pearl of the Tuscan coast.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Luxury parks with tropical vegetation, 2 large pine park, beautiful houses, small churches, all this creates the impression that you are in a fairy tale. From Viareggio you can make excursions to Pisa, Lucca, Florence, Siena, Genoa. The resort is located 80 km from Florence, 20 km from Lucca.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

More than 3 km stretched famous promenade with elegant salons of famous designers, with shops offering a variety of goods.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Viareggio is beginning to grow in popularity since the beginning of the XX century, the resort has become one of the most visited and favorite holiday destinations for affluent middle-class Milan and Florence. Since then, the city remains a lot of beautiful buildings in the style of art nouveau.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viareggio seems to be really a very nice town


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I thank you for your attention to my thread, and high estimates.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Caffè Margherita. It is known not only for its unusual architecture, but also history. There was often a composer of world renown - Giacomo Puccini.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the other side of the boardwalk are monumental buildings. Grand Hotel Royal is a villa in Art Nouveau style with towers and interesting interiors and is a true landmark of Viareggio.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the quiet little streets of Viareggio.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

viareggio has amazing buildings arranged in a cheap way.

and it's not the pearl of the tuscan coast, is just a famous mass tourism seaside location.

Tuscany has lots of better places.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

From the guide: "The most famous band on the Tuscan coast is Versilian Riviera. This chain resort villages, stretching for 20 km and is surrounded by pine forests and lush green trees, many beaches Versilian Riviera marked" EU Blue Flag. "
Resorts on the coast are not divided clear boundaries and into one another Viareggio, Lido di Camaiore, Marina di Pietrasanta, Forte dei Marmi, Marina di Massa. The largest is Viareggio, eye, first of all, wealthy and bohemian crowd.
The beach of Forte dei Marmi, adjacent to Viareggio is one of the best in Italy, and the resort itself, the surrounding area is the most beautiful landscapes of the imagination, is among the most prestigious in Europe.
There are villas Berlusconi, Abramovich, etc." 
If you do not know, I'm sorry.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

ardues said:


> From the guide: "The most famous band on the Tuscan coast is Versilian Riviera. This chain resort villages, stretching for 20 km and is surrounded by pine forests and lush green trees, many beaches Versilian Riviera marked" EU Blue Flag. "
> Resorts on the coast are not divided clear boundaries and into one another Viareggio, Lido di Camaiore, Marina di Pietrasanta, Forte dei Marmi, Marina di Massa. The largest is Viareggio, eye, first of all, wealthy and bohemian crowd.
> The beach of Forte dei Marmi, adjacent to Viareggio is one of the best in Italy, and the resort itself, the surrounding area is the most beautiful landscapes of the imagination, is among the most prestigious in Europe.
> There are villas Berlusconi, Abramovich, etc."
> If you do not know, I'm sorry.


and so what?

it's famous and crowded but there are better places both on the historical side and natural sides.
yeah you have lots of clubs, discos, high street shops and rich oligarchs if that's what you want.

it's not bad, but you can't define it a pearl.


----------



## Spavo (Sep 21, 2008)

I never tought that a thread on my birthplace would appear in this forum!!
well, it doesn't need to be the best in the world to be defined a pearl, and it is historically known as "Perla del Tirreno" (pearl of the Thyrrenian sea)
Principe di Piemonte is it's most famous hotel:









also, it is home to one of the biggest carnivals in europe:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Pearl of Versilia - Viareggio, a comfortable place to rest and stay, I've been here 20 days and will be back again. Who does not love God with him.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Not the pearl, but it is a gem......looks nice.kay:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

A gem of Tuscany: Viareggio - Five Can't Miss Experiences - 
 Watch it here.
 Watch it here.
 Watch it here.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The beach with fine sand and clear sea.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cafe Margherita is very beautiful. 

You sure do get around!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for your review.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Il Canale Burlamacca nasce a Montramito nel comune di Massarosa in provincia di Lucca e arriva al mare nel comune di Viareggio.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In Viareggio are two pine Park. One of them is in the center of the city.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Matilde Tower. Built in the XVI century, to prevent pirate attacks from the sea. Since the XIX century to the end of the Second World War, the tower was a prison.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

It has lot of good looking things, but I agree that there's much better places in Tuscany than this resort city.. but it still has its charms, just it is not a "typical" Tuscan city or town, more like a midrise village appearance (more like British towns)


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

AmoreUrbs said:


> It has lot of good looking things, but I agree that there's much better places in Tuscany than this resort city.. but it still has its charms, just it is not a "typical" Tuscan city or town, more like a midrise village appearance (more like British towns)


If you like high-rise buildings in Chicago Ride or Shenzhen.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

ardues said:


> If you like high-rise buildings in Chicago Ride or Shenzhen.


I didn't mean that high.. oh wait maybe should I've said "low-rise" like many British cities..
Midrise maybe it's an appropriate term for most of Italy historical parts (and also non-historical)


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In the port of Viareggio you can see yachts around the world.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey were you talking about me??........Highrise, lowrise, or inbetween it still looks lovely.....It is not about the size it is the QUIALITY that is memorable, will it stand the test of time??..:hmm::dunno::cheers1:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the great photos of a place I had heard of but knew nothing about! Looks very nice, good that it hasn't been spoilt by cheap high rises along the coast as is the case in some Spanish etc. coastal cities.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback and attention will continue.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

looks like a lovely place to spend a holiday.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

DaveF12 said:


> looks like a lovely place to spend a holiday.


Quiet, small and quiet town, with no noisy discos. People come here to swim, relax and if you want to see next to the beautiful Tuscan city.


----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

I loved this town. I'm sure it will be. Thank you.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Go you will not regret.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In Viareggio lot of great beaches.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the streets of different colors grow oleanders.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from this town


----------



## Maikl V (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to this beautiful city .... where is the continuation?


----------

